# PB Safari depuis maj 8.0.2 sur IPad



## danrou (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
mon iPad,mis à jour, j'ai des pbs pour utiliser Safari, il faut que j'éteigne l'iPad pour qu'il puisse retrouver l'accès, sinon j'ai le msg Safari : n'a pas ouvrir la page car le serveur ne répondait pas, mais toutes les autres appli fonctionnent et si j'éteins l'iPad safari retrouve l'accès. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Old Timer (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Essaye avec la dernière mise à jour la 8.1. 
Sur mon iPad Safari fonctionne sans problème.


----------



## danrou (24 Octobre 2014)

Pb résolu avec nelle version 8.1


----------



## danrou (24 Octobre 2014)

Et bien fausse joie, reprends mon iPad, après pause un peu plus longue. Et en ayant simplement rabattu le "couvercle", j'ai toujours le msg :"safari n'a pas pu ouvrir la page car le serveur ne répondait pas". 
Les autres appli fonctionnent (messagerie &#8230, donc merci de chercher encore !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------

Une pause un peu longue, avec simplement "couvercle" rabattu et même msg : "safari n'a pas pu ouvrir la page car le serveur ne répondait pas". Donc tes lumières sont les bienvenues.


----------



## cillab (27 Octobre 2014)

bonsoir 
 la version 8.02 fonctionne nikel sur mon  ipad air jamais de soucis avec SAFARI


----------

